
A woman may have been cured of HIV without medical treatment - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/health/hiv-cure.html
======
bookofjoe
Distinct viral reservoirs in individuals with spontaneous control of HIV-1

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2651-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2651-8)

